# Prickly Pear Fruit Wine



## Marilyn1 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
I just went out last weekend and gathered a bunch of prickly pear fruit from the desert around my house. I normally do this to make jelly, but got to thinking that this mightmake a good wine.


Had a couple of musings and wondered if you might have any suggestions...... (or have tried this yourself??)


Prickly Pear fruit has to be boiled in a small amount of water for two hours to get the"juice" stock from them. They can't be crushed because they have a center that houses alarge amount of very tiny, very hard seeds.
The product you get is somewhat watered down compared to grape juice that is pressed. The fruit are also pretty mild in taste. Since I am still new to wine making, wondered how much water to then add to this"juice stock" in a recipe. 


Also, wondered whether it might bebetter to makethis as a blend with something else(a Chardonnay maybe) to make a table wine? Or,maybe a dessert wine???? Would be interested in any thoughts you might have---- Thanks


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 5, 2006)

Hello Marilyn....Welcome...
I live very far away from prickly pears, so have no idea about he wines, but I have seen recipes for it...
Here is one that is easy to find on Jack Keller's Web Site...

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/prickly.asp

Have fun in your wine making ventures...and keep us Posted...


----------



## Marilyn1 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey, Thanks for the info North  Will check it out


----------



## dfwwino (Sep 6, 2006)

A deceased friend of minemade great prickly pear wine. He passed away five years ago, but I can still remember his wine as one of the best fruit wines I've tasted. How many prickly pears flowers do you need to pick to make a gallon of wine, i.e., what volume do you need to get 5-6 lbs? I suppose I should get my butt out this weekend and see if any are left in Texas. *Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## Marilyn1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey---- still pretty hot here as I imagine it is in Texas right now. Hard to get the gumpshun' to go outside! Do you remember whether or not your friend added any other fruit to his wine? I have been thinking about trying some other fruit with it.......Wondered if thoseprickly pears mightbe a little light in flavor???




Marilyn


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm not sure, but probably 2 loosely packed quarts per gallon.


----------



## paubin (Sep 7, 2006)

I've used Jack Keller's recipe and the wine is very light so I would use 7-8 LBS. You want to use the new growth buds as they are fuller in flavor and moisture. You can also on occation find prickly pear in supermarkets, saving your finger tips from becoming a bloody mess.


Pete


----------



## dfwwino (Sep 7, 2006)

Marilyn,
Luckily, our spell of 100 degree days in August ended last weekend and we now have fall temperatures (or at least they feel that way after the scorching summer we had). My friend did not use other fruits. He made a slightly sweet rose wine with the prickly pear fruit. I would also go to Jack Keller's site, as I assume he would have plenty of experience with Prickly Pear.


----------



## Bill (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Marilyn:
I live in sun city west az. and there are a lot of prickly pears
around here that just go in the trash can. I was thinking
of doing a batch of wine with them now that I have my Pear
started.
but after listing to the talk of poor taste I think I will put my 
effort to something that will tasre good after all the work.
Good luck on the Prickly pear wine Bill


----------



## Waldo (Sep 19, 2006)

Marilyn, You might try a batch adding bananas which will give good body to the wine but will not mask the flavor of the prickly pear.


----------



## pkcook (Sep 20, 2006)

Marilyn,


I was stationed in New Mexico for about 10 years and a buddy of mine made this wine regularly! I recall his first attempt and him commenting on a burning sensation in his throat the first time he sampled it. He later mentioned that he decided to filter it and noticed a large amount of very fine spines. 


I'm sure you are much more experienced with these than I am, but I always remember that conversation when someone talks about prickly pear.


----------

